
The strange terror of watching the coronavirus take Rome - bookofjoe
https://www.newyorker.com/news/dispatch/the-strange-terror-of-watching-coronavirus-take-rome
======
alamortsubite
While ready to admit that Rome is the most beautiful city in the world, am I
the only one who prefers Brussels' Grand Place to Piazza Navona?

